# How to turn on a 5th injector ?



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have a sr20 with custom made turbo, I just finish the instalation of a 5th injector (a cold start injector), in my car, I placed it very close from the throttle body, and made all conections. My ? is, I tried to turn it on with a switch in the gas pedal, so when you turn the pedal to full throttle it sends the current (-). But in this way the car just keep on running with a rich mixture . Does anyone know or have any idea on how to turn on the injector at 4500 rpm. (i manually tried at this point and works great) ?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

though using a cold start injector isn't optimal..... but maybe you can get a shift light and wire it to a relay to turn on the injector. set your shiftlight point to 4500 rpm. its ghetto, but it might work.
-dave


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

use a pressure switch.. i did that to my mx6 turbo.. i cant remember the part number, but you can get it at NAPA... they may have to order it.. a day or two.. but they can get it.. i used an audi or sabb, it had a hose end that you can use rubber hose and clamps.. i used a regular bulb to tell me when the injector came on.. so i could see what boost the injector came on..


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dosn't msd make a rev switch? that would be perfect.


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for your help, i'm going to try the pressure switch to see how it works.


----------

